# Best compass for survival



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey everybody, I decided on write a thread on what my personal opinion is for the best compass. I have a pretty good background with compasses, maps, and land navigation. With my time in the United States Army, I was a forward observer in a infantry recon platoon, so maps and compasses were my life.

My favorite compass that I ever have used and the one that I always have with me when I am hunting, camping, hiking, or now overseas as a contractor is the Silva Ranger 75. This compass is AWESOME!!! It is accurate, has many features, and my favorite part is, you can pre set your GM angle for whatever area you are in (the instruction book shows a map of the US and what the GM angle is in your area). Having a pre set GM angle gives you an advantage of taking a heading and not having to convert it to use it on your map. It really won't affect you if you forget to do this with other compasses if you are going short distance but for long distance travel this is vital. If you forget, you can be off your desired destination by a 1000 meters or more depending on how far you have to go. I encourage all of you to take a look at this compass and see if it is the right one for you. I know this is short and sweet, but if anyone has anymore questions about this compass or for me please feel free to ask. I'm happy to help anyone.

Here is the link for this compass:
http://store.silvacompass.com/products/735166/Ranger


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been using Suunto for over a decade, they are by far my favorite 

My current favorite:

Suunto MC-2D/LIN/NH Compass, about $40


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Just like many things in my life,
Just because it is "top of the line" doesn't always mean it's my main user, though.

My "every day" compass is only $10... I have one in each Bug out kit.

Suunto A-10 Partner II Compass, $10


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I also use a silva ranger.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Although the Silva Ranger is a Very nice Compass, it's a little out of my price range at present, However the Suunto A-10 Partner 11 is the next one I will purchase


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have several Suunto SK-7 compasses that are intended for scuba. They tolerate more of a tilt than most compasses, are extremely rugged, and obviously can be used on land as well as underwater.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> I have several Suunto SK-7 compasses that are intended for scuba. They tolerate more of a tilt than most compasses, are extremely rugged, and obviously can be used on land as well as underwater.


If I'm underwater the only direction I'm interested in is up!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Agree on the Suunto MC-2. It's my favorite but like LT I have some simpler versions in various locations. The Silva is also a good compass. A person can't be too wrong choosing it either.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If I'm underwater the only direction I'm interested in is up!


That isn't always possible. You may need to navigate to where you can go up.

The point is I already have several of these. They are excellent quality. I have no reason to change them. For someone who is willing to pay the price they are extremely high quality.

Sometimes specialty equipment is the most durable equipment you can find. I've got some underwater lights as well. Absolutely indestructible stuff.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> That isn't always possible. You may need to navigate to where you can go up.
> 
> The point is I already have several of these. They are excellent quality. I have no reason to change them. For someone who is willing to pay the price they are extremely high quality.
> 
> Sometimes specialty equipment is the most durable equipment you can find. I've got some underwater lights as well. Absolutely indestructible stuff.


I understood what you meant. My response was supposed to be some tongue-in-cheek humor.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I understood what you meant. My response was supposed to be some tongue-in-cheek humor.


I got it, but figured it was worth explaining further. Thanks


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought Brunton 15TDCL Elites when the Silva USA Rangers began being built in China. 

I moved to Suunto MC-2 when the 15TDCLs began sourcing in China.


----------



## rongway86 (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't have any experience with a compass. Are there any good ez to understand how to web sites or videos to teach me?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

rongway86 said:


> I don't have any experience with a compass. Are there any good ez to understand how to web sites or videos to teach me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Survival Forum mobile app


I suggest a Boy Scout Manual. However, these days you can find instructional videos on just about anything. The most important thing is to go out and do it. You need to make a couple mistakes and correct for them to get good with it. Also try out some USGS topographic maps to learn navigation in the woods.

It's easy to learn but you need to do some "learn by doing" for it to fully click.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. It is greatly appreciated. I just purchased two Suunto a-10's for my BOB's and will be looking into a higher end one for my main travel gear. Thanks to all of you. I learned a lot.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Double post!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a video (link below) of how to use a map and compass and is the best I've seen on understanding and accounting for magnetic declination. John (the owner) has a couple of very good books out on survival. The first, _Build the Perfect Survival Kit_, has just been revised so if you buy it be sure to get the latest version. It's very valuable for putting together any type of survival kit and includes extensive product reviews throughout the book. The second, _Stay Alive: Survival Skills You Need_, is excellent as well. If you could only have one (we have all three - autographed) I'd recommend the second book (Stay alive). It also has a good section on using a map and compass or just a compass by itself.

We know John and Denise and not only do they know their stuff, they are some of the highest quality people you'll ever meet. They have an online store with good prices and fantastic service.

http://www.survivalresources.com/Articles/Magnetic_Declination.html


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The best Compass*

The best compass for survival is the one you can never lose of break.

It is the compass in your head.

You should be able to find North by using the Sun , The stars, shadows and your wrist watch.

These indicators will never lie and once you learn them , you will always have an unbreakable compass.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> You need to make a couple mistakes and correct for them to get good with it. Also try out some USGS topographic maps to learn navigation in the woods.


Get expired VFR sectional charts (every 56 days) from pilots you know (or the airport).

WHY!? 
Because the lines of magnetic variation are right on the chart itself! 
(You can also got to http://www.airnav.com/airport/ and get the online version for free)

Where I live, it is 4*E magnetic variation from True North.

If you live in Los Angeles, it's 13*E variation.
If you live in Little Rock, it's 1*E variation.
If you live in New York City, it's 13*W variation.
If you live in Prince Edward Island, it's 19*W variation.
If you live in Seattle, it's 17*E variation.
If you live in Fort Yukon, Alaska.... and are trying to use a magnetic compass.... it's 24*E variation!!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Get expired VFR sectional charts (every 56 days) from pilots you know (or the airport).
> 
> WHY!?
> Because the lines of magnetic variation are right on the chart itself!
> ...


Excellent idea. You might also want to learn what all the aviation marking are about. If you are in busy airspace it can be pretty interesting.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> Excellent idea. You might also want to learn what all the aviation marking are about. If you are in busy airspace it can be pretty interesting.


All of the elevations are listed for everything (at Mean Sea Level) including the radio/TV towers and the height of them, both altitude of the top (MSL) and how tall they are.

My flight instructor used to joke: 


> "The top number is what your altimeter says when you hit the top of the tower,
> and the bottom number tells you how far you are going to fall!!"


 *LOL!!!!* 

(usually followed by: "*...and then you die*")


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Flying is absolutely the best way to learn navigation. No road signs!


----------

